# Bonding two cockatiels



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

Is there a way to help two teils to be less scared of each other? 
I am trying to get Singerboy and Ari to bond together. Meanboy is getting older and more agrivated with Singerboy following him around all the time. I know Singerboy is bonded to Meanboy but Meanboy is NOT bonded to Singerboy. I separated them cold turkey today after Meanboy just about ripped out some of Singerboy's tail feathers for annoying him.

Singerboy and Ari are now in my room and Wendy and Meanboy are in the living room. I know i sound cruel but i didn't want it to keep happening and have Meanboy ACTUALLY hurt him one day.

Singerboy has been flock calling ALL DAY for Meanboy and obviously he does not answer. Ari really wants a friend right now after coming to me, she had done the same thing to the previous' owner's cockatiel who was 26 years old and did not want a very wontan female going UNDER him. That's how we got her. She was bonded to the other boy, but he was not to her.

So Ari keeps trying to stand near singerboy and such but he is ignoring her. she looks so sad but she is scared of people to.

*SO is there a way to speed up the process, make them love each other?*


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

There is no way to make birds bond with eachother. The only thing you can do is keep them together and see over time if they bond. Some birds take a long time to bond or they may even never bond closely together . You just need to be patient and let the birds develop their bond at their own pace. 

What happened with meanboy, I thought you said she had shown interest in him and was being housed with him??


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

She showed a lot of interest. But as the same with Singerboy, He was getting highly annoyed with her. 
We only have two cages so we separated the two together.
Quarantine NEVER went as planned so we waited a few days. her poop is fine and she was literally JUST vet checked before we picked her up so hopefully...

ALSO somehow the food got mixed with the water and they were covered in food water! so they got baths. they actually played in the (centimeter deep) water and loved it! i clipped both hers and singerboy's wings and gave them baths. 
Aparently she came with this small plastic zip tie thing to. she LOVES it?! it's nuts!

As for human to bird bonding goes...I think we are alright


----------

